# Need Help from you Probotix guys



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

As if I wasn't stressed enough today, while I was gone to buy some lumber, we had a power failure that lasted 3-4 minutes. My machine wasn't running, but the computer and the controller were running. I have been keeping them running so I wouldn't have to reset my x & y axis zero each time I change projects.

A few minutes ago, I finally got out in the shop and turned the PC on. It won't boot up. It stops the boot sequence and displays the following:

"Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS probotix-dekstop tty1
probotix-desktop login:"

I have no clue where to go from here. I typed in "admin" and it then prompted me for a password. Now I am stuck again.

I don't know if this is a big secret or what, but I could use some help with this login. Apparently the power failure screwed everything up. My wife said she heard a boom. Later we saw a couple of bucket truck working down the street about 2 blocks away so I figure a transformer blew in the neighborhood.:frown:

EDIT: I called Probotix but they are gone for the day (weekend).


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Pretty sure the login & password is probotix on all of their machine.

Dave


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> Pretty sure the login & password is probotix on all of their machine.
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave. That worked. Now I am at command line that reads...
[email protected]: tilde$

Sorry, I don't know how to make the tilde character. :frown:


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not sure....Maybe try rebooting again and see if it gets any further.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Not sure if this would be of any help. I have dug around a little in Ubuntu, but not comfortable enough to be giving advice.. Sorry.
https://www.computerworld.com/article/2598082/linux/linux-linux-command-line-cheat-sheet.html

I was thinking of trying this at the command prompt. cd (then enter) /Desktop (then enter). Just a guess though.

Dave


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

A couple other options that I am seeing it to try this at the command prompt.
type startx (then enter)
If that doesn't work, Ctrl+Alt+F7

Try these at your own risk, just some things I found on the web. None of these should cause any harm.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

so far I have managed to change directories. I am in the linuxcnc\configsys directory "ls" displays the files. There is only one and it is in Blue. I guess that is an executable...PROBOTIX


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Did either command from my last post do anything?
Sorry, not fluent in programming, just reading the web.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Not really. startx generated some action, and some errors and then it said "closing log, giving up"! ROFL!

When I rebooted, it came back up to the log in screen. but logging in still got me no further than to the command line.

Looks like I will be down until I can talk to Len or one of his guys.

Thank goodness, the machine wasn't carving anything.
Mike


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

If I get a chance tomorrow, I will look into it more.
BTW, if the only reason you are leaving your PC on is because of the possibility of losing your xy zero locations, don't.
They are written into a memory location and will still be there after powering down. You still have to home all, though.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. We will be in and out tomorrow. I will check in when I can.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

We get short blackouts fairly often here, so all my desktops are on uninterruptable power supplies. Didn't buy the cheapest ones so I get 15 minutes or more of operation to shut down if needed, but usually the power comes up very quickly. No help on the boot up, but I haven't had a crash in years.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I leave my computer on all the time too. Will shut the controller off. Also leave my main desktop in the office on all the time too. It's been on for 7 years.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

More reading material.
Ubuntu Command-Line Quickstart (2012 Edition) | What Is the Command Line? | InformIT


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Mike
The only other suggestion I have is to try and boot the PC in recovery mode.
When booting, press the SHIFT key repeatedly until boot menu appears. Then choose boot in recovery mode.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

After reading this Mike, if I ever get one, I may be inclined to put a UPS on the computer and controller .
I never would have thought a power outage could cause such a dang headache .

To think we threw some UPS units away from work as we were updating equipment


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> After reading this Mike, if I ever get one, I may be inclined to put a UPS on the computer and controller .
> I never would have thought a power outage could cause such a dang headache .
> 
> To think we threw some UPS units away from work as we were updating equipment


Have to have a pretty good UPS system if you plan on using on the controller too. Some of the machines run a 220V 3phase spindle which probably isn't feasible. Even for a 120V router.. For the PC itself, yes, but if power goes out while running the machine, that's a whole other problem.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

beltramidave said:


> Have to have a pretty good UPS system if you plan on using on the controller too. Some of the machines run a 220V 3phase spindle which probably isn't feasible. Even for a 120V router.. For the PC itself, yes, but if power goes out while running the machine, that's a whole other problem.


I was wondering the same thing , if your providing power for the controller, your providing power for the router? 

In my case I would use a spindle . So I could dedicate the UPS to the computer and controller , and not the VDF .
But if the power went out , the spindle wouldn’t be rotating , which would create another issue , and a bad one at that. Well unless there’s a way to tell the system to pause till the mainline powers restored


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> I was wondering the same thing , if your providing power for the controller, your providing power for the router?
> 
> In my case I would use a spindle . So I could dedicate the UPS to the computer and controller , and not the VDF .
> But if the power went out , the spindle wouldn’t be rotating , which would create another issue , and a bad one at that. Well unless there’s a way to tell the system to pause till the mainline powers restored


On the Probotix machines that use a 120V router, you have an internal relay in their controller, but you have to supply it with external power from another source (just for the router). If using a 220V spindle, then you only get start/stop and speed reference from the Probotix controller, so your 220V source is totally separate.

So if you want to keep everything running during a power outage, it could be more complicated than a simple UPS.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

beltramidave said:


> On the Probotix machines that use a 120V router, you have an internal relay in their controller, but you have to supply it with external power from another source (just for the router). If using a 220V spindle, then you only get start/stop and speed reference from the Probotix controller, so your 220V source is totally separate.
> 
> So if you want to keep everything running during a power outage, it could be more complicated than a simple UPS.


This could be very problematic in our area, as were plagued with brown outs. And it’s not out of the question for a bird to land on the primary next to a pole with its wings spread out , shorting out the grid and blowing a fuse


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. My PC (and controller) is powered from a power strip which is plugged into a 120v outlet (20 amp). A heavy duty extension cord connects the outlet to the power strip. In my case, I would need a UPS to maintain power for a few minutes. Power outages are few and far in between around these parts. Power dips (less than 3 seconds) do happen occasionally.

And I am using a Bosch 1617 router, so no 220V stuff.

As for as my event went, it wouldn't have mattered if it was a 30 minute outage because I was 30 miles away with no knowledge of an outage. Maybe this will teach me to shut everything down when I am not carving.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Trying the recovery mode didn't work.

4D put me on to creating a iso disk on the flash drive so I could re-install the operating system. Using my laptop, I did that but the Probotix PC won't recognize the flash drive! If it ain't something, it is something else! :surprise::frown:


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Did you format the flash drive? Seems like it had to be FAT 32, but unsure. Check the Probotix wiki site.
Did you try a repair when you were in recovery mode?
What didn't work.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> Did you format the flash drive? Seems like it had to be FAT 32, but unsure. Check the Probotix wiki site.
> Did you try a repair when you were in recovery mode?
> What didn't work.


Yes to both questions.

I may go back and try the recovery menu again. At least it worked.
I have a message in to the help desk but it will probably be Tuesday before I can concentrate on fixing this thing.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

This link came from the Probotix Wiki site. Never done it myself.
https://rufus.akeo.ie/

Good luck. Keep us posted as to what the solution is...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> This link came from the Probotix Wiki site. Never done it myself.
> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
> 
> Good luck. Keep us posted as to what the solution is...



I tried Rufus and it was successful in the format and files added to boot, but...
I believe they have the BIOS locked so I can't change the boot sequence. Even though I changed it so the flash drive would boot first, it is being ignored. 

Here is a link too the first attempt at reinstalling the operating system.

Everything works exactly as described until I get to step #14. Pressing F2 doesn't work. 
Reinstalling LinuxCNC on Galaxy Series Machines - PROBOTIX :: wiki

I will have to wait until I can talk to Len or one of his guys. I haven't registered at their forum so I have to wait even more until they approve me. :frown:
I think I need a mixed drink or seven. :frown:

I spent 33 years working shift work. There was always people at work - 24/7. I don't understand this 9-4, 4 or 5 days a week and OFF on weekends! >:grin:


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I wonder if tapping on the SHIFT key instead of F2. It worked before..
There isn't much activity on the Probotix forum anyway. Kind of disappointing.
A drink sounds pretty good right now to me as well.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> I wonder if tapping on the SHIFT key instead of F2. It worked before..
> There isn't much activity on the Probotix forum anyway. Kind of disappointing.
> A drink sounds pretty good right now to me as well.


Does it open the computers BIOS? BIOSTAR in my case. If so, apparently they have it locked down and will take an administrators password. Actually, I looked for an Administrators password, but couldn't find anything. :frown:


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Sorry, my mistake. A quick web search revealed several possible options.

1. Hold down F2 before powering on PC
2. Use F12
3. Use ESC

Just like all suggestion via the web, they don't always work.. Just keep hoping we can get you back up and running. Last post for the night for me...


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Any updates, Mike?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> Any updates, Mike?


Nothing to report.
It was along day. We laid my mom to rest today.

I hope to get in touch with the Probotix folks tomorrow.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

My condolences for you and your family, Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hopefully, things are looking up. I contacted Probotix and explained the problem. I was issued an RMA number and instructed to ship it to them and it will be fixed under warranty.

So, I am out of the CNC business for a week or two. Bad time for that because it delays my Christmas gifts I was working on. Christmas may come in January this year.

And then I had a brainstorm. Why not use one of my old laptops? Well, that turned out to be a brain Far$. They don't have a parallel port. OK, not such a good idea. However, I do see there are adapters available. Just don't know if I can find one locally. Office Depot says 3-5 bsns days. There are a couple of Fry's electronics stores in and around Houston, so I may try them.

Maybe I should attempt o install the linuxCNC software first and go from there.

Onward and upward.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

At least they're going to fix it for you, so that's a good thing. Fry's is bound to have an adapter. I've only been in Fry's once but they had just about everything you'd ever want.

David


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

They say that laptops are not good for machine control, though some people get by with it.
If you are talking about a USB adapter, I would check with Probotix cause I don't think they will work.
Not sure how a dual boot (windows and Linux) will work either.
Sorry, no good news here.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Dave. My intention is to wipe the hard drive clean on the old laptop and install the ubuntu operating system using the iso they link to in the Probotix WIKI help section. If nothing else, I can practice navigating the system without screwing up anything.

Yeah, not sure about the usb->parallel port adapter. I did ask Len about using a longer cable when I bought the machine and he said a regular parallel port printer cable would work. So... am I game or chicken?


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Might want to read this and decide...
https://forum.linuxcnc.org/18-computer/26295-usb-to-parallel-port-converter


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

beltramidave said:


> They say that laptops are not good for machine control, though some people get by with it.


This isn’t what I was hoping to hear, as I just bought an older laptop (still new really) from my local computer dealer . I wanted it because it has Windows 7 .
If I ever get my cnc, I was going to use a controller with USB , so not having a parallel port won’t be an issue . I’m also going with UCCNC instead of the other options .
It has 4 gigs of ram , maybe I better install more while I can? 

Btw , I’m sorry to hear about your Mom passing away Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> This isn’t what I was hoping to hear, as I just bought an older laptop (still new really) from my local computer dealer . I wanted it because it has Windows 7 .
> If I ever get my cnc, I was going to use a controller with USB , so not having a parallel port won’t be an issue . I’m also going with UCCNC instead of the other options .
> It has 4 gigs of ram , maybe I better install more while I can?
> 
> Btw , I’m sorry to hear about your Mom passing away Mike


Rick, the computer that comes with the Probotix machines has 2048mb ram! :surprise: At least mine does. And the hdd is miniscule by today's standards...less than 10gb. It doesn't require much computing power. But it has a parallel port! :grin:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I still need to read Dave's link. In the meantime, I dug out my old laptop. It has Win 10. I had upgraded it during the Microsoft free offer.

After checking the BIOS, there is no way to set the boot sequence to a USB port so a flash drive with boot software can not be used. I am not a guru, so this is just another pot hole in the road. I am kinda out of business at the moment so maybe I can figure out how to create a bootable ISO for the Linux system and boot from the CD/DVD drive. I have that option.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

After reading the info that Dave linked in his reply above, I see it is not worth trying to use an adapter.
OK, OK! I quit. I will have to wait until I get the PC back.

Dangitanyways!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Have you got an old Desktop they all had parallel ports for printers?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

roofner said:


> Have you got an old Desktop they all had parallel ports for printers?


I wish. I threw it away last year. Darn good mini tower. Through the years, I had upgraded the motherboard and other hardware several times. I am thinking about putting out a shout to see if any of my friends have an old one I can borrow. :grin:

I have an SSD in my old laptop I could pull and use. Not feeling the love this morning. It is getting colder and now it is raining...on my parade! :grin:


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike this adapter is supposed to be bidirectional port which means it should work with old laptop.
https://www.officedepot.com/a/produ...m_mmc=PLA-_-Bing-_-Networking_Cables-_-137013


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I just checked the UPS tracking #. The package left Houston at 6AM this morning. Should be delivered tomorrow. They claim 48 hour turnaround for warranty work, so hopefully, I will get it back soon.

In the mean time, I am working on other things I can do for now.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> In the mean time, I am working on other things I can do for now.


UPS/USPS/FedEx/whatever_ tracking_ has to be one of the greatest "app" categories ever conceived IMO. 

I'm glad to hear you have other things you can do while waiting. Better than pacing angrily. :wink: 

I've recently become more aware of how much one can do while a CNC is running, too. Yesterday I woke up at 5:00am with an idea for how to align and accurately cut tenons on the top of tapered legs that will also be mounted at an angle relative to the table they are for. Between 5:00am and 7:00 when I left for work my CNC hummed (loudly) away at the work while I had breakfast, shaved, took a shower, walked the dog, checked and replied to emails, downloaded Vectric's latest Christmas project, etc.. I changed out parts every 25 minutes or so. Vacuumed up the mess a bit each time. 

My tendencies had normally been to hover around the CNC while it worked just to admire the magic and perhaps catch the inevitable mistake before it ruined a student's project. To leave the (CNC) room while it runs is normally a nervous endeavor, but somehow a calm of experience found me yesterday. The student was delighted. 

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I have even left mine run all night when it was on a long finish cut. I like to stay close when it's running but I can multitask at the same time. It's almost like having another set of hands without the people hassle. I have 4 stations set up. While the machine does it's thing I can make new files for projects, cut and glue material to needed sizes, sand and stain, and poly or spar.

It works good for orders big and small.

The more you use it, the more you will trust it. BUT.........there's a reason we name them after women. You still can't become too complacent.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> BUT.........there's a reason we name them after women.


I've occasionally wondered what a good name for my Meteor would be. I'm not usually one to name a machine, but can appreciate the practice.

So what have you named your CNC, John?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Mine is simply Saturn. On some days it's 'El Stupido'. On some days the operator is 'El Stupido'. I don't care for those days... :crying: :grin:

David


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

WOW! Yea UPS. The PC was delivered to Probotix at 10:20am this morning. I shipped it on the 5th at 2:18PM. Less than two days by UPS Ground - $12.95-that was money well spent.

On another note, I have discovered that I am not a painter!!! >


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> So what have you named your CNC, John?


Nebbie


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

I like that, John. Now after cleaning up around my Meteor I'm think about calling her "Messie". 

4D


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I won't be naming mine "Lucky"!:frown:


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

If your CNC survives to eventually become a reliable worker, then perhaps "Plucky" would be an OK name.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I still have a few days to think about my situation. I need to figure out how to make a backup of the hard drive when it comes back. Surely I can put it in a docking station and use Acronis to make a backup, huh? I have a NexStar portable docking station that will accept standard hard drives or the smaller laptop/SSD drives. I would like to help minimize down time, if the PC craters again. I had checked the drive size in the Probotix PC and it is only 10GB! Heck I didn't know they made them that small.

On a different note about hard drive capacity, I can still remember reading in a magazine when the world was introduced to the 40MB (megabyte) hard drive. The author said "We will never be able to fill it up!" :surprise: :grin:


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I remember paying $300 for my first hard drive, an enormous 10mb! 

You might want to check with probotix on what disk format they use. Linux has some disk formats that some windows software may not recognize. Maybe you can get them to throw in a self-booting memory stick with a backup/disk image. A usb drive big enough (16gb) to contain a full disk image costs less than $10. 

I’ve made a recovery disk for my computer. For my DIY, I am tech support. I have also backed up the installers for the versions of CNC related software (Mach4 and ESS drivers) I am using. There may be newer versions available, but I haven’t upgraded since I have a stable, working version. Also backed up all the settings necessary. Hopefully never needed but bits are cheap.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I still have a few days to think about my situation. I need to figure out how to make a backup of the hard drive when it comes back. Surely I can put it in a docking station and use Acronis to make a backup, huh? I have a NexStar portable docking station that will accept standard hard drives or the smaller laptop/SSD drives. I would like to help minimize down time, if the PC craters again. I had checked the drive size in the Probotix PC and it is only 10GB! Heck I didn't know they made them that small.
> 
> On a different note about hard drive capacity, I can still remember reading in a magazine when the world was introduced to the 40MB (megabyte) hard drive. The author said "We will never be able to fill it up!" :surprise: :grin:


My first computer was an XT 8088 with a special adapter card to allow a 20MB hard drive instead of the limit of 10MB and we thought the same thing - you just can't fill this thing up!

David


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good news! I got a call from Probotix. They repaired the PC (warranty work) and it has been shipped. Delivery scheduled for some time Friday. I hope all goes well and I can get back to work. The Brown truck knows where I live! :surprise::grin:


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Woohoo!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They say what it was??


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Just files missing. :surprise: 
No parts replaced.
I guess we shall see.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Good to hear, MT. Missing files, if no one intentionally deleted them, are usually caused by them being in use when the power goes out or the PC is shut down without closing a running program. The file allocation table looses track of where they are on the drive. 

A re-format of the hard drive and fresh install of OS and programs is usually the best way to get it all working again, but I'd trust probotix to have taken care of what was needed to be done. 

4D


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Not being a Linux guy, is there software that will clone the hard drive? I sure would like to have a backup if there is a next time.

I have Acronis and a Nexstar USB3.0 hard drive dock that I have used on Windows hard drives.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Not being a Linux guy, is there software that will clone the hard drive? I sure would like to have a backup if there is a next time.
> 
> I have Acronis and a Nexstar USB3.0 hard drive dock that I have used on Windows hard drives.


A quick google search found this: 4 Methods To Clone Your Linux Hard Drive

I haven't personally used any of the mentioned methods, but hopefully one will help you get it done. 

4D


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, dammitanyways!

I got the PC back today, plugged everything in and turned it on. It won't boot! Same as before, it starts the boot sequence, the screen flashes the OBUNTU screen, then stops at the login prompt. This really pizzes me off. They said it was working just fine.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Can you type in "probotix" with no quote marks? At one time I bought a number keypad that I hoped I could use with the PC and every time I plugged it in the system would throw me back to the same login prompt. 

It may be that one of your USB accessories (mouse or keyboard or gamepad) has gone bad and is causing the same problem. Try unplugging them all then rebooting. If you get back to the desktop screen then plug them in one at a time to see if each works or throws you back to that login page.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Their default login and password is the same the last I knew. Probotix


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> Their default login and password is the same the last I knew. Probotix


But then it displays a command prompt. I have no idea what to do.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I wish I knew what to tell you, Mike. Looks like you are exactly where you were.
Did you have any luck with 4D's suggestions?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Try a different port. Use one on the front. For some reason, they work better.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy Krap, Batman! *IT'S ALIVE!!!*

I brought the PC, monitor, mouse and keyboard into my office and hooked up spare power and a video cable. Turned it on and it fired right up! I connected the mouse and rebooted. Fired up again! I connected the keyboard and rebooted. Fired up again. Yipeee!

So I took the hardware out to the CNC and hooked up everything again. It would not boot!!! Pulled everything off except for the video cable and the power cord. Same thing - no boot. I replaced the power cord with the one I had tested it with. Still no boot. HMMM...As I stood there scratching my aching head, I realized the only thing left was the video cable. So, I replaced it with the spare from the office. VOILA! It booted right up.

A damm video cable. Who would have thunkit!

So now, I have to put everything back in its place and hook up the controller and see if it will operate as it should.

All I can say is thank you everyone for all the suggestions and advice. I can keeping my fingers crossed that the controller will work OK. I will find out in a little bit.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

That is great news! Interesting solution, though. Not sure how a video cable would keep it from booting, but yet still let you into the terminal. But then, I am not a computer guy either..
Hope everything else continues to work out for you, so you can get back to making chips.

Dave


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Make that dust!!

Cable was probably that Chinese junk.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

OK. More troubleshooting needed. I can navigate the control screen, but get an ESTOP error whenever I try to home the machine. Obviously it won't move and wasn't in ESTOP when the power failure occurred.

I can't clear the ESTOP. I toggled the button, and toggled using F1, but nothing happens. The keyboard seems to be working OK. I can move around using the arrow keys when I have the files folder open. And F3, F4, F5 all seem to work OK.

The machine isn't up against any of the limit switches. Seems to be a communication problem. I guess I will dig in the spare parts drawer and see if I can find another parallel port cable, and a USB cable.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Try typing "exit" at the command prompt.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

OK. It's working now. Maybe next time I will take a picture of which LPT port the cable is connected to on the PC! :surprise::frown: SMDH! Mine has two.

Time for the ten o'clock news.

Hopefully tomorrow I will get to sling some chips. I have alread been moving the cantry around and the control board is looking good, so yeah, I would say there was a communication problem! :grin:


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm assuming that you checked the estop cable on the back of the controller. If you have an ohm meter, unplug the cable from the controller and ohm out the cable and remote switch.
Dave


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Mark had a similar issue when his came back from Probotix recently. He says they switched which parallel port was the main one and the one for the tool sensor.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I will sleep a lot better tonight. And issue an apology to the Probotix guys Monday.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

These cnc router tables don’t sound like a real cakewalk some days 

Glad to hear your back in business Mike . Strange how cables go bad like that . If seems as though if it’s not a parallel port cable , it’s a video cable


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Spontaneous cable failure can be bear to track down. A video cable flaw that prevents a linux PC from booting must be so serious that it prevents the PC from detecting it is connected. The terminal screen is minimal text output that the system seems to default to when no video device is found. Plug&Play failure. 

Very glad to read you've got it working again. Out of three Probotix CNCs and 2 CNC Sharks I oversee none have lived a life with no problems that eventually popped up. Blown fuses on the Sharks, probably from power surges. Battery inside the PCs that eventually needs replacing. Two complete controller failures, a limit switch miswiring adventure, limit switch bouncing and failing, game controller missing (not detected), etc., seem to be the minimum one can expect. 

Yet most days all 5 CNCs boot up reliably and do the work they are designed to do.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> These cnc router tables don’t sound like a real cakewalk some days
> 
> Glad to hear your back in business Mike . Strange how cables go bad like that . If seems as though if it’s not a parallel port cable , it’s a video cable


I have been tinkering with computers since the 90's and never had a video cable go bad. That's what just blew my mind!:surprise: Only one power supply and one motherboard (both mine) out of quiet a few upgrades and builds.

But I sure am a happy camper.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Success! :smile:

Well, as best as I can tell, at least the machine is running the code correctly. Finally got the PC put back in place, and all cables hooked up correctly. I loaded the first file and hit run, and off it went. I dang near forgot what to do. After all, it has been over two weeks of down time.

I know it's a late start, but I made a run to one of the two Fry's Electronics in my area to get a new 10 foot VGA Video cable. Both stores are within a mile of the same distance from my house, but in opposite directions. Naturally, I chose to the wrong one. Road construction had three lanes of traffic squeeze in to one.:surprise: You know the drill, folks running the feeder road made for another lane of traffic that had to merge, and a few nuts ran the emergency lane as far as they could until they got to the bridge that is being rebuilt. But I made it.

Then I decided to cruise the isles and look at all the computer hardware - cases, motherboards, and everything else. :grin::grin::grin:

I am keeping my fingers crossed hoping I can finish the Christmas gift list that has to be shipped so I can go wait in line Monday. I did see the UPS store nearby was open so that is where I will be come Monday morning. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike I can believe that have had that problem before . When I was working for Lockheed Martin work station support several cases were video cables causing pc not to boot. We did not support linixs operating system. I had a machine that had bad keyboard. Another a mouse.


----------



## probotix (Apr 26, 2015)

Swap the to the other DB25 port on the PC.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

probotix said:


> Swap the to the other DB25 port on the PC.


Yes sir. Replaced video cable and it is carving up a storm right now.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

My last day of work was last day of 2009. If your out of lt for 6 months you would be lost thing change to quickly.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Santa has been busy! :surprise::grin:


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Looking great, MT! The "good kids" will be delighted when Santa delivers those toys!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like you got back on your feet, very quickly. Nice looking projects too!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. Everything that needed a dunkin' in mineral oil, got one, even the one we use in our kitchen!:surprise:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Party on the Patio big buddy!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Party on the Patio big buddy!!


I'm ready. It's been a bad December. :frown:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Sure am glad you got all that working, hate you had to go through all the trouble and troubleshooting, though. And you've been very prolific since getting back up and running - nice! 

We've been busy, too, but it was only on one item. We got our first Etsy sale! The order came in Saturday night for a custom piece, I had the design to her in 10 minutes (which shocked her), made the piece yesterday, shipped it today. It was cool! But it was only one piece, not high volume like you're doing. :smile:

David


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Sure am glad you got all that working, hate you had to go through all the trouble and troubleshooting, though. And you've been very prolific since getting back up and running - nice!
> 
> We've been busy, too, but it was only on one item. We got our first Etsy sale! The order came in Saturday night for a custom piece, I had the design to her in 10 minutes (which shocked her), made the piece yesterday, shipped it today. It was cool! But it was only one piece, not high volume like you're doing. :smile:
> 
> David


Thanks David. Yeah, all of this stuff is family gifts. Not a single sale in the bunch. :frown: And the two packages going to OK are in route by separate carriers, so hopefully, they will get there tomorrow as scheduled.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're on the way now Mr. Falkner.


----------

